# Bad *** ssh pheno??? cali growers please look



## lucus86 (Mar 3, 2010)

ive heard that there is a phenotype of the super silver haze strain that is "LIKE THE BEST", i've heard that appart from its normal sativa characteristics its completly oppisate, " real short and stocky, never grows over 3 feet" , this quote is coming from another growing friend that read about it somewhere on the web that was selling clones a couple monthes back. the site said that if you asked a grower in cali about it they would know your talking about. ... if this is true i have a SSH plant thats got those exact characteristics, the seed poked its head 1/19 and i havent started flowering yet but shes 8inches tall, no more than a 6 in diameter, but her knods are so tight together, shes full of veg but she doesnt want to grow any taller, ill be putting her in the flowering room this weekend along with 2 himalayan golds, and 2 blue himalaya diesel pics below


----------

